# help me out



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

What is it? sold to me as irritans. Possibly a marginatus? you tell me. Either way im happy cuz he is one mean little guy. Pic of him is @4.5 inches.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I would say marginatus 100%- has alittle shape of a irritan but I would think marginatus. when I say 100% thats my opinon


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I would say neither based on that pic...rhom variant IMO.

Check out this pic from OPEFE: High backed diamond rhom, Peru

My marginatus is 4" and has a much pointier snout, lighter terminal tail band, much darker caudal tail band that stretches above and below the meat of the tail, and a white margin on the anterior edge of the anal fin. Anal fin is also hooked and lemon in color (as is the gill plate). Eye also lacks the red color and the dorsal fin is more peaked.

Here's another pic from OPEFE that is basically the spitting image of my marginatus: Serrasalmus marginatus


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

S. rhom

def not an irritans and def not a marginatus.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

damn it


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah i was gonna say rhom too as soon as i saw it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

not exactly sure on what it is but i know it sure as hell needs a bit more room then that.......... thats like living in your closet


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

well usually when u buy from someone who sells fish they dont get a huge tank all to themselves. This is the sellers pic. I bought the fish but decided to use the sellers pic because its clear and would work for identifying.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus ID complete.


----------

